# What's your Windows Subscore?



## Lapdog (Sep 22, 2010)

I can't find one of these, so I'll start one. Lets see who's is highest... Gamers, you obviously now have a chance to show-off your Graphics score.





I think what let me down is the fact my RAM is DDR2 1066MHZ. I only have 2 GB so a new Mobo for me, for DDR3!


----------



## Willow (Sep 22, 2010)

Eh, mine's not a gaming PC but my base score was 3.4 

I think it not being on charger changes the score a bit, I dunno.


----------



## Lapdog (Sep 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> Eh, mine's not a gaming PC but my base score was 3.4
> 
> I think it not being on charger changes the score a bit, I dunno.


 
That depends on if it has been set to power save when on a battery by slowing down CPU, lowering hard drive RPM ETC...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 22, 2010)

My gaming graphics are a 5.3, I am on a lap top right now. 
I do have some power saving options on.


----------



## Willow (Sep 22, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> That depends on if it has been set to power save when on a battery by slowing down CPU, lowering hard drive RPM ETC...


 It's on default, but I did change some of the settings. I dunno. 

I probably need to clean out some of these old files.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 22, 2010)

here we go





friggin' hard drive, sappin' mah score


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 22, 2010)

You neglect to mention this is only on the more recent versions of Windows.  I'd toss up something, but like most folks, I only use XP, and only for when I need to play games.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 22, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> You neglect to mention this is only on the more recent versions of Windows.  I'd toss up something, but like most folks, I only use XP, and only for when I need to play games.


 
true. i think this was introduced in with vista, right?
but this index is kinda retarded, anyways... i mean, i do have DDR3 memory but its not the fastest there is and i get a 7.3 out of 7.9 for it? my hard drive (samsung spinpoint F3) is pretty damn quick for a drive thats no SSD but it only gets a 5.9 and my graphics card (which is a middle class model) gets a 7.0!
the whole thing is kinda flawed and very pointless in my opinion...


----------



## CyberFoxx (Sep 22, 2010)

No clue, 2K8 doesn't have that tool. But since the results appear to be pulled out of a PRNG, I'm gonna say 9.2. (The 9 isn't really random, but the 2 is.)


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2010)

So what's the point of this again


----------



## Alstor (Sep 22, 2010)

My Dell Inspiron 1545 got a 3.4 base score. That might be good enough to play the original Half-Life.

Might be.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 22, 2010)

Processor: 7.0
Memory (Ram) 7.3
Graphics: 6.4
Gaming Graphics: 6.4
Primary Hard disk: 5.8

So it gives it a base sub score of 5.8 based on the lowest stat ;/
Oh yeah, this is a laptop, dell, Alienware m15x


----------



## Ames (Sep 22, 2010)

BAWWW I'm using this ancient 500 gb HDD as my primary disk.  I have 2 other ones, a 300 gb ide and a 1.5 tb drive. :C


----------



## Lobar (Sep 22, 2010)

Everything in my machine is a 7.4, except for the hard drive dragging my base score down to a 5.9.  Shit is retarded.


----------



## Aden (Sep 23, 2010)

"Your score is 5.6. Click here to learn about boosting your score with exciting upgrade options from Microsoft!"


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 23, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> true. i think this was introduced in with vista, right?



Not sure, but I don't see the tool in 2008 R2 - think it's just a tool for general users to compare dickhat sizes. 



CaptainCool said:


> but this index is kinda retarded, anyways... i mean, i do have DDR3 memory but its not the fastest there is and i get a 7.3 out of 7.9 for it? my hard drive (samsung spinpoint F3) is pretty damn quick for a drive thats no SSD but it only gets a 5.9 and my graphics card (which is a middle class model) gets a 7.0!
> the whole thing is kinda flawed and very pointless in my opinion...



Most benchmarks are kinda pointless by themselves.  They often overlook things or can be bias depending on who codes them.  Only by combining a ton of benchmarks independently gained by multiple third-party applications can you begin to get a general idea of performance.  The best way to ascertain whether you're machine is fast enough to do what you need it to do is just to use it... 'cause if it's not, the user tends to be aware of the problem.


----------



## Draconas (Sep 23, 2010)

um..... over 9000? since im on xp, this thing wont even attempt to run windows 7, it died running vista


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Sep 23, 2010)

Why does it give two graphics scores? I know my aero score is lower than my gaming score and I don't see how that makes sense. Unless Windows codes its graphics in a reeeealy bad way.


----------



## Sam (Sep 23, 2010)

My lowest is 5.3... That's my HDD. Which is to be expected, they aren't the fastest, but I built my PC for 290 bucks exactly. So.... Otherwise I get 6.0 across the board


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 23, 2010)

Procressor: 7.4
Mermory: 7.5
Graphics: 7.4
Gaming graphics: 7.4
Disk transfer rate: 5.9

Blame your disk transfer rate on your fail OS, not me :V

Though, I have a better computer than a few people I know here, while not having anything too shiny.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 23, 2010)

Base score is 2.2...

God, I need a better computer.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 23, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Base score is 2.2...
> 
> God, I need a better computer.


 
that really is pretty low... for which component did you get the 2.2? and what are the scores for the other parts?


----------



## Lapdog (Sep 23, 2010)

The school computers that are running vista get a base score of 1.7, and that's the processor!! They physically takes 7 minutes to get to get to the login screen. Not to mention the Intel boot loader establishing a connection to the main file server during load-up.




Sam said:


> My lowest is 5.3... That's my HDD. Which is to be expected, they aren't the fastest, but I built my PC for 290 bucks exactly. So.... Otherwise I get 6.0 across the board


 
I built this for Â£350, and the most expensive part was actually the ATI Radeon HD 5770 I managed to shove into my MicroATX case. I had to cut out an entire section of the hard drive mounting station to fit it. Get a new case? Nah; I'd rather DIY than BUY.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 23, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> that really is pretty low... for which component did you get the 2.2? and what are the scores for the other parts?


Performace for Aero...

The other scores are like this:
Processor: 4.8
Memory: 4.4
Gaming Graphic: 3.0
Primary HD:5.1


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 26, 2010)

Processor
AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 940 Processor
7.4



Memory (RAM)
8.00 GB
7.5

Graphics
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
7.2

Gaming graphics
4095 MB Total available graphics 
memory
7.2

Primary hard disk
238GB Free (466GB Total)
5.9


----------



## Carenath (Sep 26, 2010)

For the fun of it,

My Laptop:
Processor: 6.6
Memory: 5.9
Graphics: 6.8
Gaming Graphics: 6.8
Hard Disk: 5.9

My Desktop:
Processor: 7.5
Memory: 7.5
Graphics: 7.8
Gaming Graphics: 7.8
Hard Disk: 5.9

Dispite that 5.9, both my laptop and desktop boot fast and are quite responsive. Both play games rather well too.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 26, 2010)

Processor: 6.1
Memory (RAM): 7.1
Graphics: 6.5
Gaming graphics: 6.5
Primary hard disk: 5.7

My computer is showing its age. My graphics isn't as bad as it seems; It's bottlenecked by the CPU. In most games, my GPU is only at 50% usage while my CPU is pegged. Athlon X2 6000+ isn't worth much for processing nowadays.


----------



## Malheus (Sep 26, 2010)

CPU 6.2
RAM 7.1
GPU 6.0
HDD: 5.9

http://www.xfire.com/profile/werewolf9112/ <-- Specs thare


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 26, 2010)

OP you have me beat by only a little bit in the RAM and graphics card department

my score is 4.5


----------



## GingerM (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, phoo... for some reason FAF won't let insert a PNG or JPG. Anyway, my system is a Dell Studio 1735 with Intel DuoCore, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, 3 Gb of RAM and 232 Gb internal HD, running Windows 7 Home Premium (x32), and my scores are:

Processor ----------- 5.1
Memory ------------- 5.1
Graphics ------------ 5.2
Gaming graphics ---  6.0
Primary hard disk --  5.3

Not screaming fast, but certainly sufficient to meet my simple needs.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 26, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Processor: 6.1
> Memory (RAM): 7.1
> Graphics: 6.5
> Gaming graphics: 6.5
> ...


 
i know what you mean... a year ago i had an X2 4200+. together with the old graphics card i had (and which i still used until a month ago) i really couldnt play any games anymore...


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 28, 2010)

Processor: 7.4
RAM: 7.5
Graphics: 6.9
Gaming: 6.9
HDD: 5.9

Damn hard drive ratings, I shouldn't have to have a SSD.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 29, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Processor: 6.1
> Memory (RAM): 7.1
> Graphics: 6.5
> Gaming graphics: 6.5
> ...


 
Your scores are almost exactly the same as mine at stock clock speeds. My bottleneck is the hard drive at 5.9.
CPU: 6.4 (Athlon II X2 245 [now OC'd to 3.33GHz])
RAM: 7.1 (4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2-1066 [with a 15% overclock])
Graphics: 6.8
Hard Disk: 5.9


----------



## Skittle (Sep 29, 2010)

5.1

Processor: 5.1
RAM: 5.9
Graphics: 5.9
Gaming Graphics: 5.8
HDD: 5.9

Meh. Not the greatest, especially for a gaming laptop. She's been having some issues lately so.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 29, 2010)

Um how do you find this?=o I just got a brand new computer last friday so lol, I used to have a 2004 Dell desktop with Windows XP, I was told it was so-so in this department, good on certain things but quite low with visual memory and graphics really. Now I have a laptop with windows 7. (Desktop had power surge and can only use one usb drive now so due to being unable to use keyboard/mouse at once I can't really get this info easily).


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 29, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Um how do you find this?=o I just got a brand new computer last friday so lol, I used to have a 2004 Dell desktop with Windows XP, I was told it was so-so in this department, good on certain things but quite low with visual memory and graphics really. Now I has a laptop.


 
right click on my computer -> properties


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 29, 2010)

4.1

Processor: 5.1
RAM: 5.0
Graphics: 4.1
Gaming Graphics: 4.7
HDD: 5.7

Not too bad, considering this thing is a couple years old. I'll have to test my new laptop when I get a chance.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh ok, thanks CaptainCool. Um here is my new Laptop's stuff:

Processor: 5.8
Memory (RAM): 5.8
Graphics: 4.1
Gaming Graphics: 3.4
Primary Hard Disk:5.8


Seems to side more with memory than other stuff I guess, but it works very fast and handles any game thing's i've installed perfectly. =o


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Sep 30, 2010)

Personally, I disabled the annoying WEI Indexer thingy that automatically runs every so often to test my computer's capabilities. I mean, come on, I don't plan on changing my PC's hardware any time soon, so why on earth did Microsoft decide to make this thing test weekly?

Anyway, my results and specs: (Not that the WEI is a very good benchmark test)

Processor: 6.5 (Phenom II X2 550BE)
RAM: 7.4 (Patriot Viper DDR3 1333 2x2GB)
Graphics: 6.8 (BFG Geforce 9800 GT 1gb)
Gaming Graphics: 6.8
HDD: 5.9 (Samsung 7200RPM 320gb)

I have two other gaming PC's in the household, none of which score above 5.9, even one with a WD Velociraptor 10,000RPM HD (Yes I know high RPM drives are a scam, it's not my PC). What on earth does it take to score above 5.9 according to Microsoft?


----------

